# Eating Carp



## Star1pup

How about some recipes for carp? We have way too many here in this lake and if they tasted good we would keep the population in check. I watched the thing about cleaning and scoring the fillet and I had a fisherman tell me the same thing. How hot must the oil be and I guess it must be deep fried?

Please forget the old joke about using a board, thowing away the carp and eating the board. I think I heard this one when I was 12 and I'm an old f--t.


----------



## leckig

Hi!

I posted on this before.

In europe carp is often eaten (Germany and east of Germany mainly) but these are generally young, farmed carp. They are quite tasty, but they do have a little of this characteristic mud after-taste.

Here, the old, fat carp from ohio waters with 3 feet of silt at the bottom, are 100% mud flavored. Not a mud after-taste, it is just pure mud flavor. I tried it, once.


----------



## Sharp Charge

I wouldn't eat an Ohio carp unless it was for survival, garbage fish!


----------



## bonsai87

ooo there not that bad guys lol...if you get the mud vein out of them and cook them right they really arnt bad at all....marinating the meat helps a lot ... use them for something like fish cakes where you have other ingredients to help with the flavor...i have even had it pickled before and done right its really good


----------



## freyedknot

2 words gafelta fish!!!!!!


----------



## Jackfish

I have never tried carp from anywhere other than Ohio - and I have tried it a few diff times and a few diff ways... I have yet to finish a meal.


----------



## dinkbuster1

now that i know how to prepare it its actually very good! http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=113538


----------



## auglaizewader

smoked carp is a good ham alternative! I am a former skeptic. I bought some in Wisconsin (Mississippi river) and it is GOOD.


----------



## Mushijobah

freyedknot said:


> 2 words gafelta fish!!!!!!


oy vey... lol


----------



## superduder

I have a couple recipes for it and will post them tomorrow.
carp is actually pretty good if it's prepared right.
j.

Carp w/ veggies:
4pcs carp fillet
1/4 cup celery diced
1 carrot sliced thin
1 white onion sliced thin
2 tomatoes chopped
salt and pepper
flour paprika

arrange the celery, carrots, and onion
in the bottom of a buttered baking dish.
add tomatoes and sprinkle with salt and pepper
dip carp fillets in flour and arrange on top of veggies in baking dish,
sprinkle with paprika.
bake uncovered in a 375 degree oven for 40 minutes.



canned carp:
Enough carp fillets to fill a pint jar
1 tbsp vinegar
1/2 tsp salt
1 chicken boullion cube
1 tsp vegetable oil
1 tbsp catsup, for color optional.

cut carp fillets into chunks.
heat a clean pint jar.
in a dish or pan combine carp pieces, vinegar, salt, and catsup.
make sure they're mixed.
transfer carp mixture to pint jar.
there should only be 1/8 of an inch headroom.
place seal on and screw the lid on hand tight.
pressure cook for 90minutes (add 15minutes for high altitude.)
when the jars have cooled check the seals.
the fish can be stored for about a year, don't forget to date and label.
it's good in fish patties, loves and fish balls.

I've got a couple more if y'all want'em.
J


----------



## Shortdrift

I have caught a number of carp on the reefs in the Western Basin. Their coloration is quite different compared to those caught in the shallow mud bottom bays. I would think the deeper/cooler water carp might be less muddy tasting and possibly firmer fleshed like they are in early spring. Carp are commonly caught on minnows in Rocky and are strong crayfish hunters/eaters. Get into a cooler rocky bottom river and spot a carp turning stones to flush crayfish and many times there will be smallmouth following them and prepared to rush in ahead of the carp as a crayfish is chased out of it's rock protection.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

My family comes from Europe, Croatia to be exact, and yes carp is a delicacy over there. The waters are cleaner as well. However, my dad has made it in a soup, but the fish takes a lot of preperation and cleaning to be just right.....The dish is called "fish paprikash" I've had it with carp from French Creek and it was excellent! Haven't eaten it in quite some time though.

As with most "fishy" tasting fish, preperation is key!


----------



## mike003

I had the carp at the famous Joe Tess in Omaha when I was stationed at Offutt AFB in '73-"74. They were recently on an episode of Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives on Food Network. Ichecked Tess' website, but of course, no recipe.


----------



## Star1pup

I am definitely going to try it next spring. My theory is that the taste has a lot to do with where the carp is caught. A couple seasons ago I shot a deer in northern PA where there was not a lot of farm land. It did not taste as good as the ones I shoot here in Ohio farm land. It's probably the same with carp.

The big problem I hear about it the many "Y" bones.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

mike003 said:


> I had the carp at the famous Joe Tess in Omaha when I was stationed at Offutt AFB in '73-"74. They were recently on an episode of Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives on Food Network. Ichecked Tess' website, but of course, no recipe.



So how was it Mike?


----------



## ezbite

mike003 said:


> I had the carp at the famous Joe Tess in Omaha when I was stationed at Offutt AFB in '73-"74. They were recently on an episode of Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives on Food Network. Ichecked Tess' website, but of course, no recipe.


i just saw this online today, im gonna see if i cant find the link. chef said that the scoring and making sure the breading gets into the score marks is the secret, must be rubbed it. the breading wasnt anything special. couple diff flours and meals.


----------



## dinkbuster1

i just cooked some carp a couple weeks ago, that "scoring" method is exactly how i do it! when i flour the fish i make sure to let it set in the flour for a while while the grease gets hot, their meat really can soak up flour and makes 'em come out really crispy and crunchy. man, beleive it or not those slimy, stinky, rubber lip sewer bass are really tasty! 

makin me hungry for carp!!!!


----------



## Carpn

I too have heard that scoring them helps out alot....Has anyone here eaten Buffalo suckers? I have heard they are even better than carp by a longshot?


----------



## husky hooker

cut your fillets out and run cold running water over them till it is white.cut into nuggets ,season and flour or batter and deep fry.my best buddy and brother is a black guy . we are part of two salt and pepper teams down at pike.his mother had me try theirs and it amazed me,really tasty.young ones are the best!!


----------



## fffffish

When I was a kid my grandmother would have us filet and skin them then cut them up in to about 1 inch squares she would put a toothpick thru each one then she would par boil them for like a minute or 2 in salt and brown sugar water then drain and dip them in a corn batter and deep fry them until golden brown. They would come out sweet and good.


----------



## Steelhead Fever

freyedknot said:


> 2 words gafelta fish!!!!!!


hahahahaaha ITS A GAFELTA FISH.....SLURP SLURP!!!!!!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever

dont want to offend anyone but...GARBAGE FISH! .....for the garden!!


----------



## ufaquaoiler

ive seen buffalo in the fish department in meijer all the time in findlay. dont have the nerve to buy it knowing where they probably got it from, but if i caught a carp out of an upground reservoir or clean body of water (aka NOT maumee or sandusky river!!!) then i MIGHT try it, but in the smoker it goes! ive grown some pretty impressive tomato plants over whats left of my walleye when i get done cleaning them, so maybe carp would be even better?


----------



## sploosh56

I kept a small carp last summer, thinking that i was brave enough to try it out. After skinning the fish and filleting the meat I just threw it away. The meat looks nasty.


----------



## Poohflinger

I can't bring myself to try them. I'm with Sploosh, looking at the meat would stop me from trying it. However I would try a sucker. I've heard the fillet is white and flaky but full of bones. Weird to think they both are bottom feeders in the same habitat.


----------



## dinkbuster1

i just cooked up another that i caught a couple days ago while sucker fishing in a clear flowing stream. 

i first cut out the red "mud vein area" and then scored it before seasoning and flouring before frying. (was out of lemmon pepper, used seasoning salt)

i keep forgetting to score a little closer together to try and mince up the bones better. this time the scores were about 1/4 inch apart, next time will try and do 1/8 inch scores. honestly. once you get the hang of "picking the bones" i think iis almost better doing that than scoring. there is a very thin stretch of meat where the bones are. next time will try the 1/8 and see how that goes. 

i really dont see much a difference in taste with the "mud vein" in or out but will continue to cut it out. 

the meat above the rib cage was pretty good and sweet, but that rib cage meat was DELECTIBLE! it was really good! 

saving the "tail peice" for tomorrow. 



















heres a pretty slick way of skinning a carp i learned off youtube






.....and a scoring method


----------



## Poohflinger

Did you ever notice that when someone says, "If ya cook it right!" The thing always ends up tasting like chit!


----------



## ufaquaoiler

ill try just about anything once, but dinkbuster is there any kind of fish you can compare carp meat to? cant say ive ever eaten carp but i DID eat a gar i caught once. had to get my deer gutting knife and a hacksaw to clean it, but the meat was similar tasting to crappie but much firmer.


----------



## twistertail

Its great canned and then made into patties, suckers are great that way too. I've heard they are good smoked also, but then again what isnt good smoked, so I plan on trying a few this spring in the smoker.


----------

